# Latest project- CTS



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Couple of pics of the latest- this is the new CTS blank - this one is the 5-8 oz version. Blank is 13'6" and comes painted in cobalt blue.










Chevron wrap was done with a metallic silver/light gray under wrap. The chevron was done in shades of blue, gray, and a hint of white. Also inlayed a couple of holograhic ribbon threads into the pattern to add a little sparkle, hard to see in the picture.



A close up


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark, that rod looks good! Do you have a picture of the butt section?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Mark, that rod looks good! Do you have a picture of the butt section?



Not much to see but heat shrink, but here you go, along with a few more pix.











the ferrule wrap











close up of the decal


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yep,

Looks good and casts even better!

Got my 3-5oz CTS finished now to add to the 8-10oz CTS. 

The 5-8oz is the only one I need to add to my collection!


Nice work!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Looks great.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks Nice Mark! I'm about to start a build on the same blank; I really like the cobalt blue.

Walt


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*cts*

Looks great, do you make up your own labels or send out for them?Whats the $ tag on the cts blanks going for?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The funny thing is some poor soul may think the owner of that rod is a Cowboy fan!! 

Go Skins..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> The funny thing is some poor soul may think the owner of that rod is a Cowboy fan!!
> 
> Go Skins..


I'd be that poor soul!  When I saw the ferrule wrap that was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I figured someone would... Trust me when i Tell you the owner of that rod is a Die Hard Skins Fan... 


As we can see Mark has a REAL talent (rod building).. We know his judgement in football teams is questionable!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

pretty work. 

How do you like the CTS surf blanks vs. AFAW and vs. Wheel's reels?

I've got some of the 7.5 footers and below from CTS and absolutely love them, but still aren't sure about the surf rods. I know they look as beautiful as all other CTS blanks.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> pretty work.
> 
> How do you like the CTS surf blanks vs. AFAW and vs. Wheel's reels?
> 
> I've got some of the 7.5 footers and below from CTS and absolutely love them, but still aren't sure about the surf rods. I know they look as beautiful as all other CTS blanks.


THey are gorgeous blanks, and they are extremely light compared to either the AFAW or WRI.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> The funny thing is some poor soul may think the owner of that rod is a Cowboy fan!!
> 
> Go Skins..


Sure is gonna look perty with a BY sitting on it !


----------

